# Something to do this weekend? Come to Hebden Bridge!



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

There's still space for you at our community parenting conference on Saturday 17th. Come and meet lesbian mums or mums to be from across the UK. We have delegates from as far afield Dublin and Edinburgh, with more than a few places in between!

http://lesbianparentsgroup.com/2012-conference/

You can register and pay at the door. Creche is full now though.

/links


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry to hijack this guys, I was just wandering around the site! I'm from Halifax and LOVE Hebden Bridge - I'm such a big supporter of all families and it makes me very proud that Hebden hosts this, put a smile on my face


----------

